

Uber Launches “De Blasio’s Uber” Feature in NYC with 25-Minute Wait Times - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/16/uber-launches-de-blasios-uber-feature-in-nyc-with-25-minute-wait-times/

======
foldr
> "Mayor de Blasio’s plan to stop Uber will cost 10,000 jobs"

Wait, haven't Uber said before that their drivers aren't employees? Which jobs
would these be?

------
huac
Yeah, wouldn't call this a 'feature'

